# How Much Does A Brain Cost?



## texasgirl (May 12, 2005)

Sorry guys, but, I just had to put this in hear! 



In the hospital the relatives gathered in the
waiting room, where their
family member lay gravely ill. Finally, the doctor
came in looking
tired
and sombre.

 "I'm afraid I'm the bearer of bad news," he said as
he surveyed the
worried faces. "The only hope left for your loved
one at this time is a
brain transplant.

It's an experimental procedure, very risky but it is
the only hope.
Insurance will cover the procedure, but you will
have to pay for the
brain yourselves."

The family members sat silent as they absorbed the
news. After a great
length of time, someone asked, "Well, how much does
a brain cost?" The
doctor quickly responded, "$5,000 for a male brain,
and $200 for a
female brain."

The moment turned awkward. Men in the room tried not
to smile, avoiding
eye contact with the women, but some actually
smirked.

A man unable to control his curiosity, blurted out
the question
everyone
wanted to ask, "Why is the male brain so much more?"

The doctor smiled at the childish innocence and
explained to the entire
group, "It's just standard pricing procedure. We
have to mark down the
price of the female brains, because they've actually
been used."


----------



## Maidrite (May 12, 2005)

Ok but I heard it was all the software and    hardware you get with the male brain ?   
             Thats a good one, Thanks for the smile !


----------



## texasgirl (May 12, 2005)

Good one, Maidrite


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

that is really a good one, how bout it guys, did you like it??????  Actually I have found in my travels that they must be really expensive as I sure meet a lot of jerks who do not seem to have one, or at least one that works.


----------

